# What about cooked, plain spaghetti noodles?



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Just as a treat? I know straight starch probably isn't healthy in any way, but it isn't unhealthy is it?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I wouldn't bother feeding spaghetti noodles if they are just the plain kind (the 'unhealthy' kind). If you got the lower calorie, whole grain noodles, maybe? I personally wouldn't feed noodles when there are so many other foods you can use as supplements that are full of good things.  That's just me though lol


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think there's much of a purpose in feeding a plain spaghetti noodle other than you just want to.
I also can't imagine a hedgehog would enjoy a plain spaghetti noodle. I doubt it would be harmful, but I'm sure Diggory would probably appreciate more tasty treats, lol.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

They aren't really nutritious, but plain cooked noodles aren't dangerous to feed.


----------



## Madds (Apr 29, 2012)

What about the little tricolor noodles?? The ones that have spinach and stuff mixed into them?


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah it only crossed my mind because sometimes I eat plain noodles with just salt(wouldn't give him ones with salt of course) and he was sitting on the table watching me scoop it out and he looked really interested haha! But I know he'd just sniff it and walk away anyway. :roll:


----------

